# +++ Türchen 11 +++



## Frieder (11. Dezember 2022)

Da müssen ja nicht nur Karpenutensilien rein... auch Kleinram für Forellen finden darin bestimmt noch Platz


----------



## dawurzelsepp (11. Dezember 2022)

In den Organizer würde ich alles reinpacken was ich zum Karpfenangeln brauche sprich Blei und Montagen, Hakenköder, PVA, Pop Ups und die ganzen Kleinteile mit den Ködernadeln.
Zumindest hätte ich dann mal alles in einer Tasche mit dabei.


----------



## Minimax (11. Dezember 2022)

Sehr cool! Ich glaube das ist genau was ich für längere Ansitze auch am Abend brauche.
Ich würde mich von der Karpfenausrichtung wegbewegen und das ganze Ding eher auf Deadbait/Mittleres Grundangeln/Aal umgestalten.


----------



## Tikey0815 (11. Dezember 2022)

Denke da würde prima mein Grundlagen Tackle reingehen, dazu noch ein paar Feeder Nübsies und fertig wäre der Tag am See


----------



## lolfisch (11. Dezember 2022)

Interessantes Teil, in Verbindung mit nem mehrtägigen Ansitz sicherlich praktisch.
Ich halte mich an die eigentlich Idee und packe rein: 
"6 Dip-Gläser, ein Rigboard, 4 Sortimentsschachteln, Vorfachtaschen, Werkzeughalter und vieles mehr."


----------



## Mescalero (11. Dezember 2022)

Da ich von Camo Herpes bekomme, freue ich mich, wenn jemand anderes den Schreibtisch gewinnt. Viel Glück allen TeilnehmendInnen!


----------



## blacksnoek (11. Dezember 2022)

Ganz klarer Fall..! Da passt alles für einen gepflegten Feederansitz rein!


----------



## punkarpfen (11. Dezember 2022)

Hi, PVA, Boiliestopper und den übrigen Kleinkram.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (11. Dezember 2022)

In den organiser kommt alles was es zum. Montagen bauen braucht


----------



## Thomas. (11. Dezember 2022)

da würde alles reinpassen was ich zum fischen brauche, also  Perfekt


----------



## Odolvinga (11. Dezember 2022)

Würde da auch weniger Karpfentackle einsortieren,  bin nicht so auf Karpfen spezialisiert. 
Aber der Organizer würde sich sehr gut für die Aufbewahrung meiner Kosmetikartikel und meines Schmucks eignen. 

Vielleicht kommen da auch ''nur'' allgemeine Angelutensilien rein.


----------



## yukonjack (11. Dezember 2022)

Alles was man an Kleinteilen/Nubsis u.s.w so mit rumschleppt. Besonders gut finde ich die Dip-Gläser. Super Idee.


----------



## sprogoe (11. Dezember 2022)

Da packe ich alles rein, was zum Karpfenangeln benötigt wird, Zubehör/Kleinteile, Dips und Karpfenköder.
Man hat nie genug davon.


----------



## BastE (11. Dezember 2022)

Feine Sache für den nächtlichen Ansitz! Bei mir käme vermutlich Raubfischzubehör rein!


----------



## plinse (11. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe bei dem Bild auch als erstes an meinen Kleinkrams für den FoPu gedacht und nicht ans Karpfen-Angeln - also würde es auch dafür funktionieren 
Bei dem ganzen Kleinkrams müsste auch dringend mal aufgeräumt werden.

VG, Eike


----------



## Jan_Cux (11. Dezember 2022)

Alles für den Ansitz auf Aal.


----------



## Slappy (11. Dezember 2022)

Das könnte sehr cool sein wenn ich mit größerem Gepäck ans Wasser will. Meine kleine Tasche reicht da nicht immer und ich muss Sachen in den Eimer schmeißen oder aussortieren. 
Also alles zum Feedern inkl. Boilies und co


----------



## Tenchion (11. Dezember 2022)

Boilies, Blei und Futterkörbe, Vorfächer und sonstiges Getackle


----------



## Gert-Show (11. Dezember 2022)

Bei mir kommen da Gläser, Korkenzieher, Flaschenöffner und Grillzubehör rein. Alles für ein gepflegtes Barbecue.


----------



## davidhecht (11. Dezember 2022)

Sieht praktisch aus für Pop ups endtackle wie Vorfächer und haken sowie bleie


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Dezember 2022)

Den ganzen Kleinkram wie Blei, Vorfachhaken, Schere, usw. .


----------



## Spaßfischer (11. Dezember 2022)

Schnuck für die Kinder und deadbait Sachen


----------



## hanzz (11. Dezember 2022)

Das wäre ein optimaler Feeder Method Feeder Koffer für mich. 
Und wie Minimax schon sagte, ergänzt mit Köfi auf Zander Zeugs. 
Außerdem kann man ein paar Dosen Bier reinpacken.


----------



## FischFreund84 (11. Dezember 2022)

Da käme alles für einen richtig schönen (und gut sortierten) Feederansitz rein.


----------



## auerjockel (11. Dezember 2022)

Würde nicht nur mein karpfen Kram reinlegen sondern wenn auf zander oder Aal geht 
das entsprechende Zubehör


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Dezember 2022)

Sehr schön und passend für das Kleinzeug beim Ansitz


----------



## prinz1 (11. Dezember 2022)

Hallo

der geht dann an meinen Neffen, der hat vor 2 Jahren bei mir mit dem Angeln angefangen.
Karpfenangeln ist seit diesem Jahr und dem Fang seines ersten Großen (10 kg) sein Lieblingssport.
In den Table Organizer gehen dann Vorfächer, Dip`s und Poppies, Blei und Boilienadel usw........

Das wäre ein tolles Weihnachtsgeschenk!

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Kräuterquark (11. Dezember 2022)

Wenn Carp draufsteht, muss wohl oder übel Carptackle hinein.


----------



## tobiasfuchs1988 (11. Dezember 2022)

Meinen kompletten Feeder Kleinkram.


----------



## Forelle74 (11. Dezember 2022)

Da hätten bestimmt alle Boilies Dips und Zubehör genug Platz.


----------



## Double2004 (11. Dezember 2022)

Teile meiner Münzensammlung!

Nein, Spaß: Habe da soviel Kleinkram und Zubehör rumliegen, da käme ein Organizer gerade richtig.


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. Dezember 2022)

3 Pfund Hirse, Trockenpasta Und Ketchup 

R. S.


----------



## Vanner (11. Dezember 2022)

Auf jeden Fall die ganzen Kleinteile für die Montagen, erforderliche Vorfachmaterialien, Haken, Absenkbleie und Köder wie künstliche Maiskörner und ähnlichem. 
Der Rest wird sich sicherlich finden.


----------



## Hering 58 (11. Dezember 2022)

Da müssen ja nicht nur Karpfen Utensilien rein. Alles für den Ansitz auf Aal und Butt.


----------



## laraque (11. Dezember 2022)

Da kommt mein ganzes Feedergerödel rein. Dann hat alles seinen Platz beim Ansitz.


----------



## alter Neusser (11. Dezember 2022)

Mal sehen ob mir das Ding auf dem Boot als Lager für meinen ganzen Kram hilfreich


----------



## Rheinangler1986 (11. Dezember 2022)

Alles zum Angeln am Rhein, vorfächer, Haken gewichte etc.


----------



## Timbo78 (11. Dezember 2022)

Futterkörbe, Bleie, Vorfächer, Hakenköder...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde da alles zum Ansitzangeln reinpacken, da hätte ich wenigstens alles an einem Ort und müsste nicht  immer alles zusammen suchen wenn es losgeht …


----------



## JottU (11. Dezember 2022)

Was rein kommt würde ich entscheiden wenn das Teil vor mir liegt. Ein bisschen mehr Ordnung im Zeugs würde auf jeden Fall nicht schaden.


----------



## eiszeit (11. Dezember 2022)

Alles was man so zum Karpfenfischen mitnimmt.


----------



## kuttenkarl (11. Dezember 2022)

Alles was ich zum Karpfenfischen brauche.


----------



## kuttenkarl (11. Dezember 2022)

Alles was ich zum Karpfenfischen brauche.


----------



## nordfisching (11. Dezember 2022)

Zum Forellen angeln oder für den Urlaub top geeignet.


----------



## Seele (11. Dezember 2022)

Auf jeden Fall Rigs und Boilies, mehr braucht es eh nicht für ne schnelle Session.


----------



## Kehrinho (11. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde es für das Forellenangeln nutzen


----------



## silverfish (11. Dezember 2022)

Das könnte ein prima Begleiter fürs verlängerte Angelwochenende werden.


----------



## Los 2 (11. Dezember 2022)

Da kommt das Brandungszeug rein


----------



## pikehunter (11. Dezember 2022)

Neben Carp Utensilien, könnte ich auch meine Deadbait Kleinteile und Rigs einsortieren.
Einfach universell.  ...schönen 3.ten Advent wünsche ich allen.


----------



## Angler9999 (11. Dezember 2022)

Für das Ansitzen auch auf Forelle alles dabei zu haben, perfekt


----------



## Waidbruder (11. Dezember 2022)

Da kommt mein Forellensee Equipment rein. Für die 2mal im Jahr.


----------



## FischerKing (11. Dezember 2022)

Das wäre doch was. Die Karpfen Ausrüstung sprengt immer meinen Angelkoffer, sodass ich sowieso immer ne extra tüte/Eimer was auch immer benötige.
Also bei mir kämen Vorfächer, Bleie, Bolies, Nadeln, Bohrer, PVA-Bags etc. rein


----------



## Verstrahlt (11. Dezember 2022)

Da kommt alles rein was noch keinen festen Platz in meinen Taschen hat 
oder wenn der platz reicht... nur karpfenkram


----------



## Thunder (11. Dezember 2022)

Dips, flavours und sprays


----------



## ulist (11. Dezember 2022)

Würde alles was immer lose in der Tasche rumliegt reinpacken


----------



## Ingenieux (11. Dezember 2022)

In den Organizer würde ich meine Karpfentackle zum Binden von Vorfächern packen, um es beim Angeln immer passend dabei zu haben.
Viel Glück auch allen anderen und eine schöne Adventszeit!


----------



## Wurmbaader (11. Dezember 2022)

Da passt alles für nen Nachtansitz auf Aal rein. Incl. Flachmann.


----------



## u-see fischer (11. Dezember 2022)

Würde alles, was ich zum Karpfenangeln so mitnehme reinpacken. Also Bleie, Rigbox, PVA, Dips und Kleinzeug wie z.B. Ködernadel, Hakenlöser sowie Wirbel und Snaps.


----------



## chum (11. Dezember 2022)

Da würde ich alles fürs Naturköderangel reintun.


----------



## Radger89 (11. Dezember 2022)

Einfach alles was ich so brauchen kann


----------



## nostradamus (11. Dezember 2022)

Dips, flavours und sprays


----------



## Stippi68 (11. Dezember 2022)

Feederzubehör und Geschmackszutaten.


----------



## Kiri86 (11. Dezember 2022)

Da würde ich gerne Karpfen oder Feeder Zeug rein packen  !


----------



## Tricast (11. Dezember 2022)

Alles was meine Frau nicht sehen soll. Damit ich einen Fisch mehr fange.


----------



## Astacus74 (11. Dezember 2022)

Mal schauen was da so reinpast, sieht recht brauchbar aus.


Gruß Frank


----------



## michiweber12 (11. Dezember 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Türchen 11
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 426267
> 
> ...


Alles was man zum Angeln braucht


----------



## NR.9 (11. Dezember 2022)

Super Tasche für dreckigen matschigen Boden in dem ich alles was ich so an Material zum Karpfenangeln brauche verstauen könnte. Vorzugsweise wohl präparierte Boilies Wafter und Pop Ups sowie Bleie und Rigs.


----------



## Niklas32 (11. Dezember 2022)

Na alles zum Karpfenangeln. Von den Pop-Up-Dösschen über Bleie bis hin zum Rigmaterial.


----------



## Bene MK1 (11. Dezember 2022)

Mein komplettes rigzubehör inklusive bleie und ein paar hakenköder


----------



## Jason (11. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde alles rein packen was man zum jeweiligen Ansitz braucht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## masu1963 (11. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde alles, was so am Wasser benötigt wird, reinpacken.


----------



## orca82 (11. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde Futterkörbe, Haken usw hinein packen.


----------



## Kochtopf Angler (11. Dezember 2022)

Sämtlichen klein Kram den man zum  braucht und ich habe viel davon


----------



## Modo (11. Dezember 2022)

Meine Angelausrüstung.


----------



## RiccoHD (11. Dezember 2022)

Für mich als Ordnungsvanatiker, der ständig sein Tackel sortiert ein tolles Türchen. Würde es für den Ansitz auf Karpfen und Brasse verwenden


----------



## Riesenangler (11. Dezember 2022)

Ich pack da mein ganzen Feederkrempel rein.


----------



## deleo (11. Dezember 2022)

Würde ne Led einbauen und dann mein aalkladderadatsch reinpacken. Dann hat man zum Nachtangeln alles zentral.


----------



## vermesser (11. Dezember 2022)

Der kommt voll mit Kunstködern auf den Batteriekasten vom Schlauchboot.


----------



## MichaG (11. Dezember 2022)

Als nicht karpfenangler kann man den sicher auch gut beim Forellenangeln nehmen.


----------



## KadeTTHH (11. Dezember 2022)

Würde da alles an Kleinmaterial und Zubehör einräumen zum Angeln, entweder auf Forelle, oder am Kanal.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (11. Dezember 2022)

Genau den brauche ich noch für das ganze Geraffel am Forellensee!


----------



## Jule77 (11. Dezember 2022)

Bleie, schnüre, haken.. Alles was man braucht.


----------



## Ruhrpottkopp (11. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde die Tasche für den Forellenteich zweckentfremden


----------



## bic zip (11. Dezember 2022)

Thermoskanne und 2 Mettbrötchen


----------



## Inior (11. Dezember 2022)

Da passt ne Menge rein und ich würde tatsächlich meine gesammelten Werke - von neuen Wobblern bis zu den alten selbstgebastelten Ködern meines Papas reinordnen


----------



## itswww (11. Dezember 2022)

Futterzeugs!  Coole Farbe


----------



## Mikesch (11. Dezember 2022)

Alles Mögliche für das Ansitzangeln.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (11. Dezember 2022)

Das ist nichts für mich. Wenn ich angeln geh regiert das Chaos. Ich wünsche euch allen viel Glück.


----------



## sanda (11. Dezember 2022)

Würde alles was nötig ist für karpfen (Boillis, Bleie, Körbe, Teig etc.) und auch Forellenangeln (Teig, spoons , sbiros, ) mitnehmen


----------



## Elementarteilchen (11. Dezember 2022)

Da passt wunderbar alles rein, was ich zum Stippen brauche, inkl. Kekse für die Kinder ;-) sehr schick!


----------



## burlikomm (11. Dezember 2022)

da würde alles reinpassen was ich zum fischen brauche, also  Petri


----------



## Localhorst (11. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde verschiedenes kleinzeug fürs Nachtangeln rein packen.


----------



## kingandre88 (11. Dezember 2022)

Alles was man so auf die schnelle benötigt.

Und das gute ist, das man es nicht nur zum Karpfenfischen benutzen kann.


----------



## feko (11. Dezember 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Das ist nichts für mich. Wenn ich angeln geh regiert das Chaos. Ich wünsche euch allen viel Glück.


Bei mir nicht anders. 
Aber ich arbeite dran


----------



## Phoenix84 (11. Dezember 2022)

Da würde alles mögliche an Angelzeugs fürs Ansitzangeln rein kommen.


----------



## XGASTX (12. Dezember 2022)

Moin,
da würde mein ganzer Feederkrimskrams reinpassen und ne Rolle.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. Dezember 2022)

ich würde alles reintun, was ich für einen allround Ansitz so brauche


----------



## Freizeit (12. Dezember 2022)

Haken, Montagen und ein Bier


----------



## aristagon (12. Dezember 2022)

Bier und die angelsachen


----------



## rhinefisher (12. Dezember 2022)

Nahrung - das ist ein prima Picknickkoffer... .


----------



## STRULIK (12. Dezember 2022)

Würde drin Haken, Wirbel usw. aufbewaren.


----------



## Silvio.i (12. Dezember 2022)

Wäre ein Super-Weihnachtsgeschenk für meinen Schwager. Totaler Karpfenfreak!!!!


----------



## BaFO (12. Dezember 2022)

Da kommt alles rein, was sonst auf mehrere Taschen und Boxen verteilt ist:
Boilie/Pop-Up-Dosen, Rigs und Schnuspulen, Ködernadeln…
LG Max


----------



## Made90 (12. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde einen großen Teil meiner Karpfenköder unterbringen


----------



## Kay1 (12. Dezember 2022)

Das Zubehör zum Karpfenangeln


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (12. Dezember 2022)

Der Gewinner lautet:
Minimax 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Bitte sende uns Deine Adresse per PN.


----------



## silverfish (12. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Minimax !


----------



## Jason (12. Dezember 2022)

Petri und Glückwunsch mein Lieber, das ist ein guter Fang.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kehrinho (12. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch zum Gewinn


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Minimax !


----------



## hanzz (12. Dezember 2022)

Minimax Glückwunsch zum Superkoffer


----------



## bic zip (12. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Minimax, freut mich für dich.
Picknickkoffer kann man immer gebrauchen


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (12. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch mein Lieber freut mich für dich


----------



## Blueser (12. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Minimax!


----------



## Gert-Show (12. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Minimax ! Was so ein dezenter Hinweis am Vorabend auslösen kann...


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. Dezember 2022)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch 

R. S.


----------



## Vanner (12. Dezember 2022)

Ja dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch mein Lieber Minimax!


----------



## Ron73 (12. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Minimax


----------



## STRULIK (12. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch !!!


----------



## Minimax (12. Dezember 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Der Gewinner lautet:
> Minimax
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
> Bitte sende uns Deine Adresse per PN.


Das ist ja cool! Vielen Dank ich freue Mich sehr!


----------



## dawurzelsepp (12. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch werter Minimax
...auch wenn ich mich diesmal auch drüber gefreut hätte...


----------



## Luis2811 (12. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Minimax  viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Sir Mini


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit dem Gewinn, Minimax


----------



## kuttenkarl (12. Dezember 2022)

Minimax


----------



## rustaweli (12. Dezember 2022)

Klasse, freue mich für Dich, Minimax!


----------



## Mescalero (12. Dezember 2022)

Super Sache, herzlichen Glückwunsch Minimax !

Aber lass dich bloß nicht beim Döbeln mit der Schrankwand erwischen! Du bist jetzt ein Carp Hunter.


----------



## Minimax (12. Dezember 2022)

Danke, danke liebe Freunde für Eure zahlreichen Glückwünsche


----------



## taurus_ (12. Dezember 2022)

Schade, das Spiel kam gestern zu spät raus...

Herzlichen Glückwunsch dem Gewinner!!


----------



## Riesenangler (12. Dezember 2022)

Und wieder der Deibel uffn selben Haufen. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## yukonjack (12. Dezember 2022)

sehe ich jetzt erst, Glückwunsch


----------



## Blueser (12. Dezember 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Und wieder der Deibel uffn selben Haufen. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


Man muss auch mal gönnen können ...


----------



## Riesenangler (12. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Man muss auch mal gönnen können ...


Kann ick doch sonst würde ich ja nicht beglückwünschen.


----------



## Forelle74 (12. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das ist ja cool! Vielen Dank ich freue Mich sehr!


Herzlichen Glückwunsch Mini


----------



## nostradamus (12. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Minimax


----------



## Astacus74 (12. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Minimax



Mescalero schrieb:


> Aber lass dich bloß nicht beim Döbeln mit der Schrankwand erwischen! Du bist jetzt ein Carp Hunter.



ich hoffe deine Döbel und die Wassergottheiten verzeihen dir


Gruß Frank


----------



## JottU (12. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Minimax ,aber aufpassen wenn die Missus kommt. Eignet sich bestimmt auch prima für diverse Cremes, Tusche und andere feminine Utensilien. Kannst gar nicht so schnell Frikadellen braten, wie das Teil weg ist.


----------

